# Flave poss. Breakcore set in Manchester



## Flavour (Sep 6, 2005)

My mates now have a regular club night at PO NA NA souk bar in Manchester, down the road off Oxford rd between the BBC and HSBC. you know the place. 

anyway, THIS THURSDAY... i may play a set there.... of Breakcore

you see, we wanted "downbeat" on the flyers, but Po Na Na took it off the flyers, so we're going to go very upbeat to get back at them... and what better way?

Be there!

9pm-2am
£3/£2 NUS


----------



## killer b (Sep 9, 2005)

did you rock the motherfucking decks?


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 9, 2005)

More importantly, did you record it? I can host it if you wanna share


----------



## binka (Sep 9, 2005)

never been in po na na, go past it all the time aswell. should make an effort one of these days...


----------



## Firky (Sep 11, 2005)

po na na... oh man so many bad memories of getting off with ex housemate then seeing her the next day


----------



## Flavour (Sep 12, 2005)

i rocked it out so badly po na na said never let me behind the decks again because breakcore and drillmania is not in their musical "policy"... !

i rule

people love jungletastic drillwise breakcore and they are pussies to deny it


----------



## killer b (Sep 12, 2005)

true... they like an easy-going crowd at pooh na na - probably didn't want the raving hordes decending and scaring away their coke sniffing regulars.

anyone dance?


----------



## Flavour (Sep 12, 2005)

about 25 people! (out of 45-55 in there)


----------

